# I want to start a local (Oregon) tortoise rescue...am I insane?



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Honestly!

Pros/cons? Opinions.

My pros:
I'm single, so no husband to irritate or neglect do to paying more attention to animals ;-)
I'm a licensed veterinary technician, working with a reptile DVM, clinic is "pro-tortoise".
I have the space
I'm resourceful (can raise $, build/barter habitats)
Huge network of other animal/veterinary professionals to network/foster/Re-home/educate
I have a driving passion now to get torts out of homes that don't want them and rehab/locate forever homes

Cons:
Will be expensive
Need to get friends to commit
Could snowball at times and be overwhelmed


I'd like to network people here to assist, mostly Oregon/Washington folks, but also have resources to connect the right tort with a new home anywhere if needed.

Cyber-slab me. I'm I crazy or is this needed? Can you all help me? 


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

My recommendation is start informally and just start doing what you can. As it expands you can become more "official". 

Often the transition to being a full blown "rescue" ends up associating fees and cramp that people aren't interested in. See if you can help some animals, and step it up from there! Then you get the feel for more and more.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree 100%.
Not interested in "tax status", bank accounts, etc.

Just want to raise awareness, get torts out of bad or negative situations, and give them to people who actually DO want them and make a difference. I'm not a formal person. Been around the block, or city as it might be. Just want to be formal enough for people to take me (us) seriously, but not too formal as to overwhelm myself.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2013)

Go for it. I think with all you listed, you have what it takes to do it. Like Jd3 said though, start small. Like a hobby first and get the feel for it and your foot into it slowly. I think it's a great idea. If I had the room, I would love to do it. The biggest problem you will probably face is being able to know when you can't take in another. That would be hard. Keep us posted on what you do and how it goes.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

And if you really want to be a rescue the biggest part is making sure you don't get attached to every animal. Many will be sick and die. And the others should be reformed! We fostered tons of dogs and it was always hard.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Fortunately I'm no spring chicken and I have nasty lazy streak. LOL, so I can easily slow down.
I also have a huge hospital that was once a wildlife rehab that I can steal some space temporarily.

I already have several people seriously interested in being a suitable forever home.

Anyone on this forum want to be part of this? I would like to get email addresses and at least just contact those people as needed when a new rescue comes along, have people scout Craiglist and other social media, help find homes, give advice, etc.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

But go for it! Using Facebook and cl works well to start. Feelers out to other vets and shelters. Let animal shelters know and watch their listings. 

The specialty rescues here are able to get animals that fit their needs at reduced cost if they can help.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Jd3 said:


> And if you really want to be a rescue the biggest part is making sure you don't get attached to every animal. Many will be sick and die. And the others should be reformed! We fostered tons of dogs and it was always hard.



I'm a 20+ year Vet tech.....I have that part down to an art form. ;-)

As stated, I'm just lazy enough to want to keep numbers small. Been breeding basenjis for years...as I love my baby pups, I can't wait to get them to new homes and reduce my workload. LOL, even though I ball my eyes out when they leave.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

A cool website you can use to help you watch cl is called ifttt.com If this, then that.


You can set up an alert for a specific cl search and have it email you. Super handy. It is also handy for a lot of other stuff, but that isn't relevant here!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice!


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

https://ifttt.com/recipes/79

http://littlethingsbigstuff.com/2012/11/12/how-to-set-up-craigslist-alerts-using-ifttt/

My best advice is for when you get to the part about copying the search URL use the rss link at the bottom right of the Craigslist page instead of the URL in your address bar. The searches tend to work better. 

Pm me if you need help.


Here is one I set up for Salem cl

https://ifttt.com/recipes/112231


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Fabulous. Not sure what an rss is. I only have an iPad, no real computer anymore (died, stopped using it anyway).

I set up CL want add for rescues. You'll probably see it! Feel free to give me constructive criticism. I'm positive and open minded.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ifttt has an app! Easier to use too! That's what I used to make that. 

The rss link is the bottom right corner in this pic


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2013)

You have to...You absolutely MUST...set limits. Decide which species of tortoise you want in your own collection, and stick with that. Don't decide to keep every turtle and tortoise than you rescue. Set up your pens. Bear in mind how many of your own tortoise can safely fit in each pen. Make several quarantine pens for rescues, and leave them vacant until you get a rescue. Don't put more than one rescue in a pen unless they came together. When a rescue is adopted out, clean and water the vacated quarantine pen thoroughly and keep it vacant for a month or more.

Keep a supply of large plastic tubs on hand and sanitize them before each use.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 21, 2013)

Already have quarantine and two pens set up and ready. Remember, seasoned vet tech ;-) (grin).

I have no interest in adding to my family, just want to help those in need find forever homes. I have 3 people on a waiting list already. 

I so appreciate everyone's comments!! Keep them coming! :-D


----------



## jtrux (Aug 21, 2013)

I think you will run into the issue where people will want you to pay then to rescue you there tortoises. Might end up being more of a headache that you think but it might also be very rewarding, regardless, I wish you the best.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think what you are doing is great! I often see tiny sulcatta babies at my local pet store and I wonder how many of them will be poorly care for and eventually unwanted when they aren't so tiny anymore. The more rescuers the better! I have homed several stray cats/kittens over the last few years and it is rewarding seeing them go to their forever homes. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 21, 2013)

I worked in basenji rescue for many years. I still help coordinate rescues and adoptions but no longer have them in my house. I loved the process and meeting wonderful people and seeing the dogs happy.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 21, 2013)

Who's tortoise walked across the keyboard? LOL


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 22, 2013)

SenjiSandy said:


> Who's tortoise walked across the keyboard? LOL
> 
> 
> Sandy in Oregon
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!!!! THAT MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD!!


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Sandy,
What part of Oregon are you in? I'm in Eastern Washingtion, Tri-Cities and have done a bit of rescueing. Check out my site to see.

At the very least, I'd love to be able to network with you for transports, etc!

PM me if you are interested in talking further.

Terese


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 22, 2013)

No, you're not insane but that's a lot of work for one person. Too bad I'm not nearby. I'd totally volunteer for you. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 22, 2013)

I already have a small team assembled locally.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

lvstorts said:


> Hi Sandy,
> What part of Oregon are you in? I'm in Eastern Washingtion, Tri-Cities and have done a bit of rescueing. Check out my site to see.
> 
> At the very least, I'd love to be able to network with you for transports, etc!
> ...



I PM'd yah more. Seems some PMs to others have disappeared into cyberspace. 
Definitely want to talk more. I have ideas.


Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish you luck! I hope you will be the kind of shelter who will adopt to out-of-area folks. If you do, put me on the list for any hingebacks you happen to get in.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely! I've shipped basenji puppies to the east coast....I don't like it, but it was to perfect families and those are tough to find.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 25, 2013)

You are insanely wonderful. 
Find a need and fill it will always be a key to success. 
Build it and it will come. Money that is. There will always be people who will help those who help animals.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the sound of insanely wonderful.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 25, 2013)

And additionally, look at TFO. Josh found a need and filled it and we are all better keepers because of it.
TFO should inspire you to go for it.
So many animals that need more insanely wonderful people to help them.
My Hopi neighbor said this:
At the end of your life, at the gate, with The Great Spirit, will be all the animals you ever encountered and they will help decide whether you go in, or are turned away. : )


----------



## sibi (Aug 25, 2013)

I think what you want to do is wonderful. Start small at first. Pase yourself and see what you can or cannot handle. I, too, would love to do something here in Florida. I would have the support of the people in Tallahassee (FWC) who desperately need people who can help rehome abused reptiles. My problem is space. But, with the right connections, land or space may be appropriated for this endeavor. Anyway, for you, you're already ahead in many ways. It would be nice to have someone represent you to various agencies, corporations, and private donations. You wouldn't have to do that. Someone who is experienced in fundraising should do that, preferably a volunteer who is passionate about tortoises. I know I'm going ahead of myself here, but the possibilities are endless. All I can say is that I'd be willing to act as a go-between for anyone wanting to rehome a tort here in Florida. I could inspect the home, check to see if they have the space etc. This way, if someone here is wanting one of your torts, you'll know they are going into a nice forever home. It's the most i can do for now, but perhaps circumstances will change and i can do more. Here in Florida I could try and recruit help from all over the state. I am extremely passionate about tortoises that are abused or abandoned.


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 25, 2013)

does this mean you will rescue tortoises? and donate them at a low price or free to someone on here?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

Networking is the key to any success. From volunteers to as you said above, fundraising assistance. And I would ship a tortoise if the right situation came up. 
I will add you to my contacts list. Never know when we can help each other out




skmackley2 said:


> does this mean you will rescue tortoises? and donate them at a low price or free to someone on here?



Yes.

TFO members will get "first right of refusal". And again, yes. Free or cover my expenses. And I have already posted on other media and billboards that I need donations of reptile equipment and building materials.


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 25, 2013)

oh good, so are you looking after tortoises you find and are bad cared? i would, but i live in UK wish someone local would do that around here!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

Healthy, neglected or injured. I have a hospital and a reptile DVM at my disposal, so I should put my resources to good use.


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 25, 2013)

oh thats very good!


and then you would treat them, make them happy and give them away free or low cost as long as we make donations?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

Whatever is fair to everyone involved. Case by case basis. I'm sure this well be a money pit, so I'm not expecting to ever break even, but any little bit helps. The girls at work are already donating food, time and pennies!! I'm so excited.


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh i would love to help!!!!  im in the UK though


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 26, 2013)

SenjiSandy said:


> I already have a small team assembled locally.



Seems you're ready to go, then! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------

